# Tee Shirt contest enteries~Vote Now!



## bigstick120

Here are the contestents for the Tee-Shirt contest. Please vote for your favoirte.

Entry 1

Same design front and back, larger on the back









Entry 2

Front









Back









Entry 3

Front









Back










Entry 4

Front










Back










Entry 5

Front









Back










Entry 6

Front










Back


----------



## jazzlvr123

wow great designs guys Its hard to choose, I would be proud to sport any of those shirts however #3 is my personal favorite


----------



## Tex Gal

Just like me to want to change things. I like #1 for front with #2 front to go on back.......


----------



## fishyface

wow! very difficult to decide...nice job!


----------



## Indignation

All of these are great. Job well done to everyone who put the time, creativity, and effort into the designs!


----------



## clearleaf

I'm a new member but a many year lurker; really liked the back for #3, but just wanted to let the designer of #6 know it was a close second.


----------



## davemonkey

I voted for #1, but I'd love to see the the design of #1 on front with the BACK of #2 on back. These were some really great designs!! I can't wait to get a shirt, regardless of which one wins!

-Dave


----------



## JanS

Beautiful designs everyone! Great job.


----------



## cs_gardener

Wow, this is a tough choice. All the designs are great. I'm voting for 3, but 5 is close behind as a favorite for me.


----------



## xavierj123

I like the back of #3. I think it looks classie!


----------



## jpmtotoro

i REALLY like the back of number 6. not only the images, but the quote underneath. the front i'm not so fond of. perhaps if the back could be added to a different design on the front (maybe one of the other entries?)......


----------



## rohape

It would be cool if the colors of the design were flexible. I would find it hard to wear #3 only because of the color scheme. Not a bad design mind you. I personally chose #1. I would proudly wear that anywhere!

Or here's one for the mod's to think about. Having a couple choices to order for the design.


----------



## hoppycalif

Those are some really great designs, and it's not easy to pick the best. I think my real preference is for #3 front only, and small on the "pocket" of the tee shirt. #3 back is easily the most striking design, but I doubt that I would walk around with it on a tee shirt.


----------



## Pioneer

They all look great, but I like #2 the best.


----------



## AaronT

rohape said:


> Or here's one for the mod's to think about. Having a couple choices to order for the design.


The plan as it stands is to have the top 3 designs available for purchase from www.zazzle.com 

I agree with everyone else. This is really hard decision. Everyone put together some really great designs to choose from.


----------



## yves2013

omg i don't pick any...


----------



## Cavan Allen

They make shirt designs a lot better that you type and spell. 

I'm pleased with the designs. I favor #3 but wish the color scheme on front and back went together better.


----------



## Nelumbo74

Would be nice to see #5 closer and in more detail.


----------



## info scavenger

I love the front of 1 with the back of 2, but also love the bright colors of 4. Oh crap I only get to pick one!out: Great designs everyone.


----------



## HeyPK

I like #3 the best, although front and back are stylistically very different. The back design is stunning!


----------



## kennkh

Oh wow, nice designs. I made #6, thanks for the kind comments clearleaf and jpmtotoro. I meant for the front and back to be switched like shown below, but I didn't read the rules correctly. I messed up.

That being said, I voted for #3, the design is gorgeous. I think that would make a great T shirt. #1 is really nice too and was a close second.


----------



## BryceM

A couple of random thoughts.......

Yes, there will be three "official" winners of the contest. Those designs will be available on Zazzle.com as official "APC designs".

Of course, it might be possible to "mix & match" when it actually comes to creating a T-shirt. This isn't official, but is something a few people have requested. When the contest is over I'll probably contact the people who submitted the designs to see if they're open to a composite collaborative design.

It's also possible that we'll want to use some or all of the design elements here at APC as promotional logos, banners, etc. Of course, we'd only do this with the permission of the design creators. I personally like several of the graphics that aren't getting many votes.

I love "Illuminating and Nourishing the Planted Tank Community"!!!


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Some people asked for a "blow-up" of entry #5, please mod's let me know if this is a problem..

here's the front image 









back image


----------



## waterfaller1

All are very nice, good job!


----------



## Jimbo205

My son and daughter helped me pick.

# 1.

They are all very nice. 

But I like colorful and simple. 

If I wore a T-Shirt with this on it, even the people that know nothing about fish tanks would be able to figure it out. 

Some of the other things shown on images would only be recognized by those of us within the hobby.

Great job everybody. 

Wonderful Talent!


----------



## will5

I would like to see the front from # 3 on the front and the front from #2 on the back. I bet it's just me though.


----------



## Cavan Allen

will5 said:


> I would like to see the front from # 3 on the front and the front from #2 on the back. I bet it's just me though.


It isn't just you; I also think that's a good idea.


----------



## lartist

Wonderful job everyone! Quite difficult to choose only one design... there are all very beautiful! My vote is for the no. 4:clap2:


----------



## jaidexl

The back of number 3 is pretty nice, but I think the circle could be less distracting or even non-existent. The silhouette is strong on it's own, and very original.

The back (suppose to be frnt) of 6 is awesome, not much crit from me on that one, maybe scale the subtext up a bit... not digging the other side though (I don't think it'll come across as a tank for everyone looking). 

Number 1 has big potential as T-shirt art, but I feel like the creator spent 15 minutes in Illustrator then left it. 

I can't vote for any because I think they all need more critiquing and tweaking before they're finalized, design school does that to you. So far, it's all great work, none the less. Cheers to all the creators.


----------



## 808aquatics

I'm going to have to agree that all of the entries are beautiful. I actually did one of the entries, and wish I had more time to work on it, because I found out about this contest maybe a week before it ended. I'm some what new to this forum as well. I am looking forward to doing more design's for shirts or anything else for "Aquatic Plant Central"


----------



## rohape

When does the competition end? I'm chomping at the bit for some shirts! I'm getting a couple with 2 different designs. :mrgreen:


----------



## BryceM

We'll announce the winners and provide information about how to order shirts in the next day or two. Stay tuned!


----------



## rohape

:cheer2:


----------



## glibby

Has the voteing been closed. I wasn't a member when the contest was opened but who designed #3. Not only would I vote for it I want to steal the back design for a couple of other clubs I belong to.


----------



## AaronT

Yes, the voting is closed. #3 was the winning entry.


----------



## 1aqumfish

I like #1 good style.


----------



## Frank Federmann

#1


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

number two is cool


----------



## ree123

I am new to this site, but not new to the hobby of fish and plants. I like #3, classy, but also would have to make design #6 my second choice.
All are great designs with obviously a lot of time and effort gone into each and every design.- Anyone-How will I get one of these once the voting is over ?


----------



## ree123

Maybe more than one design should be printed to give members a choice. All the designs are good. I would like to have design 3 and 6.
Who or where will we contact to get one or more after printing ?


----------



## ree123

I now see the voting has ended some time back. Somebody please tell me how to get a shirt if still available, and which design(s) are available. Thanks.


----------



## BryceM

You should still be able to order shirts from zazzle.com. Do a search for AquaticPlantCentral or APC. I think that stuff is still there.


----------



## Tex Gal

Here is the link for T Shirts- I've heard that women's sizes run small.

http://www.zazzle.com/apc_design_3_front_and_back_tshirt-235667929544623816


----------

